# Sony E3 2012 Press Conference



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

;o;

This is the _official_ thread for Sony's conference. I'll update the OP with any new announcements, etc. Discuss it while it's running here.

*Live stream:* http://us.playstation.com/e3-2012/

*Announcements:*

*PS3*
Quantic Dream has a new game for the PS3, *Beyond* *Two Souls*
New PS3 bundle with Assassins Creed and exclusive DLC.
*Wonderbook: Book of Spells* announced for PS3 (parternership w/ J.K Rowling), augmented reality
*God of War: Ascension* coming out March 12th 2013
*Vita*
*Playstation All Stars* will be available for *Vita* and cross-compatible
Cross-controller DLC, play, create and share games on the Vita and PS3 with Little Big Planet 2.
PS1 Classics will be coming to Vita this summer (Final Fantasy and Tomb Raider at first).
Hulu+ and Crackle Television are coming to Vita
*COD: Black Ops: Declassified *coming this holiday season
*Assassins Creed 3: Liberation* coming October 30th
*General*
PSN+ will be adding 12 games for free for this month, new games will be rotated in
_"HTC_ will be the first non-Sony device" that will support Playstation Mobile (Suite)


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 5, 2012)

Spoiler: MY BODY IS REGGIE









So, possible OnLive acquisition, and probably Valve appearance? That plus [endless] excuses, and a few Vita announcements?
Sony sure is gonna give Microsoft a run for it's money.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 5, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/t...ss-conferences/

How come you're doing this specifically for Sony and not for like every other conference?

This seems more General Gaming Discussions than anything else. If you want to stay constantly updated I'll just watch the conference.

Plus I don't want the famous "soulx charm" over my Sony news, sorry.

EDIT: Oh yeah and giant images are bad. UNAPPROVE BUTTON HURRAH.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

Monstur Hunturr Veeeeetah

WAIT, guess not.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> http://gbatemp.net/t...ss-conferences/
> 
> How come you're doing this specifically for Sony and not for like every other conference?
> 
> ...


Because Sony's conference is more notable than the other ones. We're sure to get some better info out of this.

As for my charm, calm down. I'll just report the news without opinions.


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 5, 2012)

cant wait for sony


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 5, 2012)

Regardless I moved this to General Gaming Discussions since it seems more discussion-y than news-y. If a mod disagrees then move it back and if anyone here REALLY objects than just report this post and complain about it or something.

But GGD seems right.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

So their E3 is all on software... Hmmm...

I'll look at AC3 Liberation.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 5, 2012)

Can't wait! Wanna see more of The Last of Us!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> EDIT: Oh yeah and giant images are bad. UNAPPROVE BUTTON HURRAH.


It was spoilered, and there was relevant material in the post. Clearly Reggie's face was too much to your extreme aversion to all things non-Sony.
Reggie weeps for you. Reggie loves you. Reggie knows best for you.
Accept Reggie.

Back on topic, as I said before I was rudely censored, I'm anticipating that Sony will pull some kind of surprise (and Final Fantasy) out. Probably the acquisition of OnLive, as rumored, or a surprise appearance by their newest lapdog - Gabe Newell.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 5, 2012)

Fredrica Bernkastel said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: Oh yeah and giant images are bad. UNAPPROVE BUTTON HURRAH.
> ...



When I unapproved it it was just the image.

I can't see it now but I suggest PMing a mod or something about it if you want it to return or reposting.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> When I unapproved it it was just the image.
> 
> I can't see it now but I suggest PMing a mod or something about it if you want it to return or reposting.


I'm loving how you didn't deny anything. This is excellent progress, and Reggie is pleased. Very pleased.
Anyway we're now done here. Reggie out.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 5, 2012)

A new game made by the creators of Heavy Rain!?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 5, 2012)

Beyond, come to the shoutbox guys


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Beyond, come to the shoutbox guys


No stay here. ;o;


----------



## machomuu (Jun 5, 2012)

soulx said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > Beyond, come to the shoutbox guys
> ...


C'mon, join us, we're lonely.  Guild's there.


----------



## nando (Jun 5, 2012)

interactive movie? meh


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

Eh, the visuals were good (apart from those hideous faces).

Still don't know much about the game, though (Beyond).


----------



## nando (Jun 5, 2012)

royale looks a lot more like smash bros than i expected.


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 5, 2012)

wait Nintendo sold Super smash bros to sony or something ?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

So this cross-controller DLC is Sony's answer to the Wii U?

oh god.


----------



## orcid (Jun 5, 2012)

That is another step forward to the end of the free PSN.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 5, 2012)

Liberation's going to be awesome, can't wait to buy it once ah get mah vita.


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 5, 2012)

Assassin's Creed for PSV looks pretty good.

The white PSV looks nice, but don't think I'll get it.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 5, 2012)

Discuss here: http://gbatemp.net/topic/327766-e3-2012-press-conferences/page__pid__4246406__st__330


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Discuss here: http://gbatemp.net/t...246406__st__330


Stop ruining my thread. Post here. Look at all the effort in the OP. >:


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

There is still a thread made for this :/


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 5, 2012)

soulx said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > Discuss here: http://gbatemp.net/t...246406__st__330
> ...


Couldn't resist. Saw how defensive you were when people were going to the shoutbox!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

BACK TO DISCUSSION

I'm a little tired of Assassins Creed 3. Heard enough about it. And the water looks like complete shit.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wait, what? That ship mission was AC3 the whole time??


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 5, 2012)

well been disappointed  by this games cmon sony show me the goods


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 5, 2012)

Fibrizo said:


> well been disappointed  by this games cmon sony show me the boobies


fixed


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

Alright just got home. Can anyone give me a quick summary of anything big i might have missed? Skimmed through the DVR and saw Beyond and Playstation Allstars. Any other good announcements?

Also, any memes born yet? XD


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> Alright just got home. Can anyone give me a quick summary of anything big i might have missed? Skimmed through the DVR and saw Beyond and Playstation Allstars. Any other good announcements?
> 
> Also, any memes born yet? XD


Check the first post.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

Ah I fail, thanks XD. Too damn hyped, looks pretty good so far.

Also damn them for releasing a White Vita


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

Augmented reality.....

boring.


----------



## Forstride (Jun 5, 2012)

>wonderbook

HARDCORE GAMES FOR HARDCORE GAMERS.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2012)

`


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

At lease Microsoft's was so bad it was funny.
Sony's is just putting me to sleep.


----------



## nando (Jun 5, 2012)

did anybody spot the penis and ball in the diggs night crawler book logo?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sony's conference






they better announce some other games or this will be worse than ubisoft's conference


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> At lease Microsoft's was so bad it was funny.
> Sony's is just putting me to sleep.


Only reason I'm watching this is so see if theirs gonna be a vita price drop.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

AC Vita looks decent. I'll get this one.

Not interested in CoD.

White veeeeetaa.

Overall okay, but didn't blow me too much.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

Dammit, finally caught up to the show live. Now i have to watch the boring stuff


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

Why were people excited by this, what were they paid off...oh wait...


----------



## Gahars (Jun 5, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> At lease Microsoft's was so bad it was funny.
> Sony's is just putting me to sleep.



Don't say such things. You will summon Usher.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

Gahars said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > At lease Microsoft's was so bad it was funny.
> ...


I would pay him to crash this Conference.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2012)

Gahars said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > At lease Microsoft's was so bad it was funny.
> ...


And _THAT _made me laugh out loud


----------



## Fudge (Jun 5, 2012)

At least Microsoft didn't admit to ripping off anybody. Check the tag 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5BLgycbUog


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

Hooray for Playstation Mobile. Maybe I can FINALLY play PS1 games on the Xperia Play i have owned for over a year now


----------



## Fudge (Jun 5, 2012)

one more time


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

Fudge said:


> At least Microsoft didn't admit to ripping off anybody. Check the tag


Before it gets removed.





*ninja'd

ahahaha


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 5, 2012)

THIS NEWS IS SO EXCITING!!!
I mean, all that AMAZING news on the PS4. Its just making me fangasm all over my.shitty 3DS while I'm playing my Vita 
(Cmon, I never get to troll Sony topics :3)


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyone else lol at Kratos pushing the guy out of the way of the spear? XD

He's such a softie at heart


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> THIS NEWS IS SO EXCITING!!!
> I mean, all that AMAZING news on the PS4. Its just making me fangasm all over my.shitty 3DS while I'm playing my Vita
> (Cmon, I never get to troll Sony topics :3)


You're doing it badly 

But the YouTube tags were hilarious.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

The God of War trailer was nice, but too long, like all the trailers have been this year.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

I know it aint likely, but I'd love to see Sony's face if Nintendo announced a new Smash Bros tomorrow. Even more if they had the same release dates XD


----------



## heartgold (Jun 5, 2012)

Sony's latter part of the conference was just making me zzz Not much was revealed that would appeal to me.

Nintendo really has to fuck up bad to lose this E3.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm going to call it now.

Koji is going to unveil his new game here. FOR THE VITA.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

Lol at the censor fest on G4


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 5, 2012)

This is boring now...


----------



## felixsrg (Jun 5, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> I know it aint likely, but I'd love to see Sony's face if Nintendo announced a new Smash Bros tomorrow. Even more if they had the same release dates XD



That sir would be awesome (and possible at some point).

But about the conference... Well was not that bad but I expected it to be more entertaining.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

Their trailers going on way too long. Even if the game is interesting, I get bored watching them play it.
Did Jack's mic die?


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 5, 2012)

Everyone better take back their comments about this conference being boring after see The Last of Us gameplay.

That shit was ridiculous.

Edit:

To clarify, ridiculous is a good way.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 5, 2012)

awssk8er said:


> Everyone better take back their comments about this conference being boring after see The Last of Us gameplay.
> 
> That shit was ridiculous.


ZZZZZZ

I'm falling asleep here.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2012)

awssk8er said:


> Everyone better take back their comments about this conference being boring after see The Last of Us gameplay.
> 
> That shit was ridiculous.


Yeah, Uncharted 4 looks pretty deep.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

soulx said:


> I'm going to call it now.
> 
> Koji is going to unveil his new game here. FOR THE VITA.


Where the fuck is this.

Fucking Sony.

That conference was shit.

Vita is dead.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

Last of Us looks insane, another game on my radar along with Tomb Raider. (Aka the Uncharted Twins lol)

And dammit, i was hoping for Kojima to pop out an announce a new MGS/MGO .


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

awssk8er said:


> Everyone better take back their comments about this conference being boring after see The Last of Us gameplay.
> 
> That shit was ridiculous.


Too bad it went on way too long to keep my interest.
Plus one good thing doesn't make up for how boring this conference was.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 5, 2012)

It's half 3:30am, Sony has bored me zzzzz


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 5, 2012)

Haha. Well it's over now. Hopefully Nintendo has a good conference tomorrow.


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 5, 2012)

wow this was nothing g


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 5, 2012)

Man sony sure don't know how to pace out their presentations, a whole five minute montage of all the games they won't be showing, half an hour for that Wonderbook crap, the actual games shown off for considerable time, and all that talking in-between.

Yup that was a pretty boring conference. Try again Sony, that wasn't nearly as juicy as it should have been. Take notes from the reveal of Smash Bros Brawl, you got nothing on that reveal of Playstation All-Stars Battle Royale, you pretty much kept the characters out of the actual demonstration.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Jun 5, 2012)

Good bye Sony.


----------



## nando (Jun 5, 2012)

wait. the last of us is a new IP? i thought it was uncharted.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

Overall Ubisoft > Sony > EA > Microsoft


----------



## ShineStar (Jun 5, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone better take back their comments about this conference being boring after see The Last of Us gameplay.
> ...


I hadnt heard of The Last of Us so I literally thought this was a trailer for Uncharted 4 and that Drake had grown a beard.... wow.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

heartgold said:


> It's half 3:30am, Sony has bored me zzzzz


It's 10.28AM here and I woke up early just to watch it. 

Sony, what happened to last year's flair??


----------



## SeZMehK (Jun 5, 2012)

Man, I was hoping for Sony to announce that vita will get an update tomorrow to be able to play psone classics, instead of a summer release...lol


----------



## Valfore (Jun 5, 2012)

i personally think sony was amazing, no sports games almost no wasted time slots, just A+++ Titles showcased cept for wonderbook


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 5, 2012)

soulx said:


> Overall Ubisoft > Sony > EA > Microsoft


That's as straight forward as it gets.

Although Sony was a fair bit better ahead of EA and Microsoft in spite of being kinda boring, Ubisoft trounces them all though with all that wonderful stuff.

I probably liked Nintendo's half hour pre-recorded iNntendo Direct presentation more than Sony's E3 conference though, they got a lot more out of their half-hour than Sony did in 90 minutes.
Ubisoft already did a lot to support the Wii U, it's exciting!


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 5, 2012)

tbh, they spent way too much time on that storybook thing, its impressive AR (probably the best I have seen), but the whole thing was just dragged out, should have just shown the trailer and moved on


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 5, 2012)

soulx said:


> Overall Ubisoft > Sony > EA > Microsoft


Sounds about right.


----------



## SeZMehK (Jun 5, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> tbh, they spent way too much time on that storybook thing, its impressive AR (probably the best I have seen), but the whole thing was just dragged out, should have just shown the trailer and moved on



I agree with you on that. I believe it was a waste of time especially when they couldn't get the damn thing to work... Haha. Last of Us stole the show.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

soulx said:


> Overall Ubisoft > Sony > EA > Microsoft


Yeah, that sums it up quite nicely.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2012)

So far the main contenders of E3 have yet to "wow" me this year.
I found the microsoft conference to be incredibly dull. New hayloz and call of duty. OH YEAH AND DANCE CENTRAL 3. There really wasn't anything new that really caught my attention.
The sony conference was pretty boring as well, but I liked it better than the microsoft one. I'm really interested in the "Beyond" game. Really only because Ellen Page is the star lol. I really wished they would've talked a little more about the all stars game. I mean all they said while playing it was "OMG FAT PRINCESS IS USING A LVL 2 SUPER, SO IS KRATOS". They really did not present that game well. The new far cry game looks pretty cool and of course assassins creed 3. The last of us looks awesome too. One thing I don't get is why they really aren't doing anything for the Vita. I mean I would think that would be their main focus this year.
Hoping Nintendo won't disappoint tomorrow espeacially with the WiiU and stuff.

BTdubs I like all three companies


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 5, 2012)

Not enough bows 2/10 weak showing Sony.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

andy249901 said:


> So far the main contenders of E3 have yet to "wow" me this year.
> I found the microsoft conference to be incredibly dull. New hayloz and call of duty. OH YEAH AND DANCE CENTRAL 3. There really wasn't anything new that really caught my attention.
> The sony conference was pretty boring as well, but I liked it better than the microsoft one. I'm really interested in the "Beyond" game. Really only because Ellen Page is the star lol. I really wished they would've talked a little more about the all stars game. I mean all they said while playing it was "OMG FAT PRINCESS IS USING A LVL 2 SUPER, SO IS KRATOS". They really did not present that game well. The new far cry game looks pretty cool and of course assassins creed 3. The last of us looks awesome too. One thing I don't get is why they really aren't doing anything for the Vita. I mean I would think that would be their main focus this year.
> Hoping Nintendo won't disappoint tomorrow espeacially with the WiiU and stuff.
> ...


Nintendo's presentation tomorrow will focus entirely on Wii U games.

The Software Showcase on June 6 will however, be focused entirely on 3DS games.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Not enough bows 2/10 weak showing Sony.


Guild gave this a 2/10. Sorry all other options are now invalid!


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 5, 2012)

This:



Spoiler











Yields:

http://dotconnexion.ubi.com/


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 5, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Not enough bows 2/10 weak showing Sony.
> ...



E3 is on a scale of 1 to 5 bows. Sony scored one bow since Far Cry was shown to have a bow earlier.

1 bow = 2/10


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 5, 2012)

The Sony E3 was terrible.
Nintendo are going to be the only good show at E3.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


Oh, I honestly didn't know that.
Thanks for telling me that


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 5, 2012)

Sony's been the best one so far...and that's not saying anything.  This E3 has sucked so far.  Hope Nintendo picks it up and goes better.


----------



## Centrix (Jun 5, 2012)

Like Microsoft it to was a let down, nothing really stood out i mean Beyond, God of War and two other games stood out for me other than that I fell a sleep again for the third year in a row at Microsoft and Sony's E3 showing lets see if Big N can do better!

I'm not joking I feel a sleep on an off lol 

Since Nintendo stole the show these last two years I'm betting there gonna destroy E3 2012 wait and you'll see there's gonna be so much shit and announcements I'm gonna need several pairs of new under ware before its over lol


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 5, 2012)

I actually liked Microsoft's conference the most so far but Nintendo's will win by default for me.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> I actually liked Microsoft's conference the most so far but Nintendo's will win by default for me.


Microsoft's was so bad, it was funny. At least they have that going for them.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo has now two freaking shows to blow away what crap Sony and Microsoft has put up. Microsoft was utter shit, at least Sony was slightly more interesting.

A dedicated Wii U and 3DS presentation to follow, this is gonna be fun to watch.


----------



## pristinemog (Jun 5, 2012)

I enjoyed Sony's conference with the exception of the awful Wonderbook crap that almost put me to sleep. Beyond: Two Souls and The Last of Us are two games I'm definitely getting day one. Probably God of War: Ascension also... but still, it looks the same as the last 5 God of War games. Microsoft was exactly what I expected: HaloGearsForzaFable + showcasing multiplats as if they were exclusives.

Really excited for Nintendo's conference, though! I love seeing me some Reggie on stage.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 5, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> > I actually liked Microsoft's conference the most so far but Nintendo's will win by default for me.
> ...



Whaaaa? you tellin' me you didn't like Usher's mini concert? " Ohh baby baby! Ohh baby baby!" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0U2F7R6wnA


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > LightyKD said:
> ...


I found it shallow and pedantic


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 5, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...



Meh! I just had fun and clapped along! E3 is one big party lets not be all super serious!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> Meh! I just had fun and clapped along! E3 is one big party lets not be all super serious!


That was a joke. (it was a family guy reference in case anyone missed it)

Still, honestly I was hoping Usher would just crash the Sony Conference. That would have liven things up!


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 5, 2012)

For those who missed it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQL0LEuv0a0

There is extra stuff in the beginning of this vid that was not shown in the conference when it was live.


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 5, 2012)

Seriously Sony? You have a new handheld that's struggling to get some market share and it doesn't get more attention than the old (great!) PS3? Will it get more stage time next year if they announce the PS4? I guess no. So when? This year was the perfect chance to go all out on the e3 press conference with the Vita and this is what they could come up with? I don't understand Sony.

Hopefully we'll get some more announcements in the next days.


----------

